# In the news today...Flower-Eating Goat Cleared of Vandalism



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 23, 2013)

http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/flower-eating-goat-cleared-vandalism-18290835

Flower-Eating Goat Cleared of Vandalism
 Gary the flower-eating goat's graze with Australian police has ended with his comedian owner getting the last laugh in court.

A Sydney judge ruled Wednesday that neither the goat nor his owner could be found guilty of vandalism over an August incident when Gary decided to snack on a flowerbed outside a city museum.

Police at the time leveled a fine of 440 Australian dollars ($465) against owner Jim Dezarnaul, a comedian known as Jimbo Bazoobi.

But man and goat got their day in court, with Gary arriving resplendent in a colorful hat on Wednesday. The brown-and-white goat didn't testify, but he *had his own lawyer*.

Owner Dezarnaul said the case serves as a lesson to overzealous authorities, "and that's 'Don't bite off more than you can chew."


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 23, 2013)

But where are the pictures of the goat in his hat?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

I would have loved to hear the whole story!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 23, 2013)

I read this on yehoo (straw) this morning


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 23, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> I read this on yehoo (straw) this morning


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 25, 2013)

Why would they be convicted of vandalism anyways? And I bet the lawyer has a story to tell now.


----------

